# CE28N



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

Pictures of my new wheels fitted. I hope you like it  
(The car is actually without an engine)


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

pimp 

are they volks?


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

Volk CE28N, 18x9.5, ET22


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

nice, GTRs wearing CE28`s look beautiful , nice pick


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

V_Spec said:


> nice, GTRs wearing CE28`s look beautiful , nice pick


WORD!!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Nice 

What exhaust is that!


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

looks fantastic, great choice of wheel.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

lovely...my all time favourite wheels in the perfect colour too!

how much if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

Bajie said:


> Nice
> 
> What exhaust is that!


My engine do not need an exhaust


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> how much if u don't mind me asking?


75.000CZK. It's £1700 inc. VAT+Delivery


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Barbucha said:


> My engine do not need an exhaust


Very nice wheels, I've just got a set for my GTR,  :clap: 

Don't think much of that engine bay tho, lol has it been dyno'd at 1 man-power??? lol 

maybe could do with a bit of chrome-plating and a bit more power, too. lol


----------



## logic (Aug 26, 2006)

What sort of brakes are those that you have on?


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

logic said:


> What sort of brakes are those that you have on?



Greddy 6pot brake kit, dics 355mm


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

My goodness, looks like you took a risk and went for 18x9 +12?! R34 GT-R offset? I thought +12 would stick out too much at the rears, but man that looks absolutely perfect!!!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely - also the pic of the car in front of the flower covered wall - ace!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

what have you got planned for the engine...or is it gonna be one of those Flinstone cars?


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

justinfox said:


> My goodness, looks like you took a risk and went for 18x9 +12?! R34 GT-R offset? I thought +12 would stick out too much at the rears, but man that looks absolutely perfect!!!


+22, not +12.

Phil


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

justinfox said:


> My goodness, looks like you took a risk and went for 18x9 +12?! R34 GT-R offset? I thought +12 would stick out too much at the rears, but man that looks absolutely perfect!!!


The wheels have offset 22. At first I wanted to use 18x10.5
wheels with 285/30 tires in the behind but then I decided not to risk.
I think these look good.


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> what have you got planned for the engine...or is it gonna be one of those Flinstone cars?


The engine is now on its way from Japan. It was built completely in Tomei. It's their RB28 kit mounted in a new R34 N1 block, oversized oil pan, completely rebuilt head with 280/11.8 camshafts and more. But it's not the complete Tomei engine as offered on their website because it includes some components from other manufacturers
Here are a couple of photos of parts which I already have at home.
http://200sx.kicks-ass.net/album/album.php?username=barbucha&cat=4688


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

awesome wheels


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow, so they're 18x9 +22?

I have that on my R32 GT-R, Nismo LMGT4's and my rims stick in the guards a whole lot more than yours do. I wonder why? Are you running spacers at all?

Looks damn PERFECT man, perfect. I love the little lip/dish. So chunky, fat and mean. Well done.


----------



## Barbucha (Feb 13, 2005)

justinfox said:


> Wow, so they're 18x9 +22?
> 
> I have that on my R32 GT-R, Nismo LMGT4's and my rims stick in the guards a whole lot more than yours do. I wonder why? Are you running spacers at all?
> 
> Looks damn PERFECT man, perfect. I love the little lip/dish. So chunky, fat and mean. Well done.


Yes, the wheels' offset is +22 and they are mounted without the spacers. I think they should be the same as LMGT4's in the same size. Maybe it only looks slightly different on first sight.


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

> Volk CE28N, 18x9.5, ET22





> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by justinfox
> ...


Hi Barbucha, can you confirm they are 9.5x18 ET22 and the car is lowered?, with an engine in place, the front will sit even lower, any rubbing issues or not tried yet?. Sorry about questions, have some wheels in mind for the future but will be buying them unseen, so trying to gauge what will or won't fit.

PS - CE28N in bronze are one of my faves, good choice:clap:


----------



## impreziv (Jan 29, 2006)

Barbucha said:


> Volk CE28N, 18x9.5, ET22





justinfox said:


> 18x9 +12?!





Barbucha said:


> The wheels have offset 22.





justinfox said:


> Wow, so they're 18x9 +22?





Barbucha said:


> Yes, the wheels' offset is +22





V1H said:


> Hi Barbucha, can you confirm they are 9.5x18 ET22


:chairshot :chairshot :chairshot :chairshot


----------



## Mycroft (Apr 13, 2002)

I think that these wheels are the perfect combo of light weight and looks out there...

Much respect from here.

I like the 'Fred Flintstone' style motif!


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

V1H said:


> Hi Barbucha, can you confirm they are 9.5x18 ET22 and the car is lowered?, with an engine in place, the front will sit even lower, any rubbing issues or not tried yet?. Sorry about questions, have some wheels in mind for the future but will be buying them unseen, so trying to gauge what will or won't fit.
> 
> PS - CE28N in bronze are one of my faves, good choice:clap:


I have 18x9.5 et14, and my car is pretty low. The only problems I've had with scrubbing is on the plastic clips that the screws go through to hold the front arch liners in, I dressed them out of the way slightly and haven't scrubbed since. (Though different wheels will be slightly different depending on the rim style).










Hope that helps! 

Alex B


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

cheers Alex, by the way, are you running 245/40/18 or 265/35/18 or something else?.


----------



## LAURENCE (Jan 4, 2005)

Good choice of rim my man.. you can't go wrong with CE28N.
Delicious.
I also like your brakes.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

V1H said:


> cheers Alex, by the way, are you running 245/40/18 or 265/35/18 or something else?.


I'm running 255.35.18 Toyo T1-R.

Alex B


----------

